# Can my B&S dipstick be wrong ?



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 2008 B&S 20hp 46" Riding Mower 
Model No. 917.288131

Oil Capacity w/Filter 56 oz.
& without new oil filter 48 oz.

When I got the Craftsman Rider new the oil level was well overfull.. I drained it to exactly full on the dipstick..

When I drain it & refill I can only get 42 oz w/New Oil filter & it reads FULL on the stick. (after running it).

The drain is that plastic quik-drain type, but I have let it drain for 1 hour & still same results.. 

*Should I go by the Dipstick that came with it New, or fill to specs called for ?? * 

PS: I am using Purolater Oil filter that is cross referenced to work, & is slightly longer than the oem B&S 

Appreciate any help. Sears has No clue. 

Thank You, Bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No matter how long you let it drain, all the oil in the crankcase never comes out. There are valleys and walls in the sump that block a little of the oil and it gets trapped in the sump. Don't worry about it, fill to the level on the dipstick and you will be fine.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply...

Just seems that about 14 oz is quite a bit left in there. 

& with the longer filter it should take a bit more anyhow, no ??

(this will sound funny but) I even jacked up the left side to try & get more oil out, but to no avail.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would seem like 14 oz is quite a bit that never comes out. If you want to be sure, remove the dipstick tube and visually inspect the level. When full the oil should be right at the top of the sump where the plastic tube goes in, just slightly below the gasket between the sump and engine block. I usually use between 42 and 46 oz on most oil changes I do, and that fills them up to the full mark on the dipstick.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent tip !!! 

Ok, I haven't pulled the blower housing or dipstick tube out (yet). 

But I did lower a long rod into dipstick tube till it gently touched bottom, marked it at the top.
Removed it & marked the Oil Level. 

Then placed the rod against the outside of the engine at the depth of the top mark, oil level comes up very, very close to the gasket where the bottom (sump) & engine block castings meet. 

There is 2" of oil in there..


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe my check shows the same level you've described.. If I understood you correctly..

& after checking the oil level this morning, I had to add 3 more oz. So it has 45 oz & full on the dipstick...


----------

